# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2009



## Hauntiholik

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2009! :jol:
If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fangoria's Weekend of Horrors 2009 Tour - Chicago, LA, and NYC www.creationent.com/cal/fangocon/
March 6-8 Chicago, Illinois
April 17-19 LA, California
June 5-7 NY

Frozen Dead Guy Days March 6-8 Nederland, CO http://www.nederlandchamber.org/events_fdgd-home.html

TWILIGHT Convention April 3-5 2009 Chicago, Illinois http://www.flashbackweekend.com/index.shtml

World Horror Convention April 30 ~ May 3, 2009 Canada www.whc2009.org/

The ScareFest Horror and Paranormal Convention September 11th, 12th, 13th 2009 at the Lexington Center in Lexington, KY http://www.thescarefest.com/

Emma Crawford Festival-15th Annual Coffin Race & Parade
October 24, 2009 Manitou Springs, CO http://www.peakradar.com/event/detail/3443


----------



## Hauntiholik

*Make and Take Dates!!!!*

NJ/Pa Make N Take Feb. 28

Massachusetts MnT - ?

North Carolina Haunters - ?

IN/KY MnT - ?

AZ MnT - Sunday, Feb 21st 2009, 2:00pm

SoCal MnT - ?

Florida MnT - Feb 14, 2009 10 AM - All day

North Texas MnT - ?


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Major East Coast Con!*

Dont forget about the super huge, gigantic, fantastical, awesome:
( With plenty of videos online of last years event !!)

FRIDAY April 10th and Saturday April 11th - 2009

National Halloween Convention
http://www.nationalhalloweenconvention.com

--and the--

Eastern\National Haunters Convention
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com

Tour one of the top 13 haunts in america 
THE BATES MOTEL !!
http://www.haunttour.com

And enjoy our Pirate themed costume ball
http://www.cadaverscotillion.com


----------



## Just Whisper

Would you guys be a doll and please put the name of the state in which it is held in the post title (most of you already did)? Saves time reading the ones I know I can't make. thanks.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Are the any con or make and takes etc in the Dakotas or Minn?


----------



## EvilQueen1298

*Anything in Orange County or Los Angeles??*


----------



## Evilizabeth

*Kreepfest 2009 July 31, August 1 & 2 - Missouri*

Kreepfest 2009 - July 31, August 1 & 2


----------



## Midnyte

*New England Haunter's Gathering at Fright Kingdom, New Hampshire.*

When: Saturday, August 1st, 2009
Time: 10:00 am
Where: Fright Kingdom, 12 Simon Street, Nashua, New Hampshire.
Admission: $20.00
14 and over only please.

Please check out http://www.hauntclub.net for details!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Monsterpalooza- Burbank, CA http://www.rubberroom101.com/monsterpalooza09/ May 29-31


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hope no one gets mad at me for posting this long list, but I'm just trying to help others find conventions and happenings in their area. Wish I could attend them all. Hope this helps you all. Happy Haunting.

http://crypticonseattle.com/2009index.html  Crypticon June 5-7 Seattle, WA

http://www.creationent.com/cal/fangocon/fangony.asp Fangoria Convention June 5-7 New York, NY

http://www.monstermania.net/ MonsterManiaHartford, CT June 12-14

http://www.rue-morgue.com/rmp_fof.php Rue Morgue Festival of Fear Aug 28-30 Toronto,Canada

http://www.txfearfest.com/ Dallas, TX Texas FearFestAug. 28-30

http://www.thescarefest.com/index.shtml Scarefest Sept. 11-13 Lexington, KY

http://www.ultimatehorrorcon.com/ Ultimate HorrorCon Sept. 11-13 Chicago, IL

http://darkxmas.fatcow.com/ Dark Xmas Sept. 18-20 Warren, OH

http://bmoviecelebration.bside.com/2009/ B Movie Celebration Sept. 25-27 Shelbyville and Franklin, Indiana

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/ HorrorFind Weekend SEPTEMBER 25 - 27, 2009
Baltimore, Maryland

http://zombieconx.com/ ZombieCon OCTOBER 10 - 11, 2009 Milwaukee, Wisconsin

http://www.flashbackweekend.com/ Flashback Weekend OCTOBER 23 - 25, 2009
Rosemont (Chicago), Illinois

http://www.motorcitynightmares.com/index.shtml MotorCity Nightmares OCTOBER 23 - 25, 2009 Detroit, MI

http://www.crypticonminneapolis.com/index.html Crypticon NOVEMBER 6 - 8, 2009
Minneapolis, Minnesota

http://www.horrorhoundweekend.com/ HorrorHound Weekend NOVEMBER 20 - 22, 2009
Cincinnati, Ohio

===== Whew, whatta' list! =====


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Fiend, I've been waiting for Horrorfind to set a date for the Maryland show.


----------



## haunted1

*Big Oaks Campground Haunted Hayride*
Monticello, Minnesota
6:30PM till 10ish (or whenever people stop showing up)
_October 23-24, 2009._


----------



## madmomma

*Long Island, NY*

Any haunt-related gatherings (mayB a make-n-take) in NY/NJ late August or Sept? I KNOW there must be some DIY haunters in this area...I'm trying to "dig them up"!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Haunted Mansion Opening night
Sept. 25th
Littleton Co.
www.reinkebros.com


----------

